# Tinctorius with pimple



## florian1308 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey, I have a tinctorius with something like a pimple on the skin. Does anybody have an idea? Is it infectious?

Thanks for help and best regards,

Florian


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

There is no way to know for sure if it is an infection or not without an exam by a qualified vet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have had this happen with frogs that were kept too warm. you can apply some neosporin or just let it pass wait for it to heal on its own.


----------



## florian1308 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you both! What do the others think?


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

I have no idea with frogs, so take it for a grain of salt, but in my experience with reptiles that would likely be an abscess, which the majority of the time requires veterinary treatment.


----------



## Lizzz (Apr 27, 2015)

I personally don't like to use neosporin on my animals (or myself) because I don't like all of the contents, not that it wouldn't work, that's just my personal choice. But if you do choose to use it, make sure you don't use the kind with pain killer. The pain killer is toxic to your frog and will kill it.
I hope it goes away.
Would be interested to hear what that thing is, if you find out.
Good luck!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

out of curiosity that I have, and probably others, what part of the Neosporin is it that you consider toxic, or lethal...I think we should know...thanks...


----------



## Lizzz (Apr 27, 2015)

To clarify, I said it is my personal choice not to use neosporin on myself and my animals. I did not say that regular neosporin is "toxic", I said that to the frog the neosporin with pain killer is toxic. The part that is toxic to the frog and to other amphibians... is the pain killer.
Some people try to use it as home euthanasia for small amphibians.


----------

